# TTs in anything but factory colors



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

wraps (gloss or matte), two-tones, resprays, camo etc etc...

show them to me... opcorn:

looking on changing things up this spring


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

:laugh:

definitely not doing pink


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

20v master said:


>


LMAO


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

20v master said:


>


WOW...not in a good way!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Come on, it's got black baseball seats! :laugh:


----------



## R32Tour0806 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's mine re-sprayed last spring in tangerine metallic.










:beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

that's a pretty colour :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

lol^^










I love this color. I'm considering something similar to this color if they can mix it in plastdip, since wrap is so expensive.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

lucpost said:


> lol^^
> I love this color. I'm considering something similar to this color if they can mix it in plastdip, since wrap is so expensive.


I've always loved mint green...

wrap is a lot cheaper than you think.... i can get enough 3M 1080 vinyl to do my TT for about 500 bucks. DIY isn't that bad... it just takes patience and time :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

trixx said:


> I've always loved mint green...
> 
> wrap is a lot cheaper than you think.... i can get enough 3M 1080 vinyl to do my TT for about 500 bucks. DIY isn't that bad... it just takes patience and time :thumbup:


Yeah I meant the labor work. Our cars don't really look that bad since its mostly rounded without any sharp corners. Just around the door handles, front lip, would be hard.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can get a wrap for about $1500 and up...

I did a bunch of research on this 2 years ago. Basically you'll need to redo every 5 years or so.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> You can get a wrap for about $1500 and up...
> 
> I did a bunch of research on this 2 years ago. Basically you'll need to redo every 5 years or so.


yessir.... got a quote for $525 for 15 yards of 3M 1080 Matte or Gloss (any available colour) shipped to my door. Add another 30-40 bucks for a couple squeegees, adhesion promotor and misc supplies and it's still under 600 bucks.

these are the 2 colors i've really grown to love

3m matte blue metallic









3m dark grey metallic


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, now you guys got me thinking. 

My favorites are for sure the matte mint, blue, and even purple. Don't know how the purple would look on a TT though.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

cute and cuddly like barney


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

My vote is for that matte blue!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Go for the blue! The grey looks a little bit like primer


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Id like to find a matte aviator gray. That would look bad ass. Like a battleship.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

18T_BT said:


>


I want this but in winter camo!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

AceOfSpades said:


> I want this but in winter camo!


I believe the term is arctic camo.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

trixx said:


> :heart:


Id like to watch someone wrap a TT. Im interested in how they wrap the hard stuff like the mirror pods. Would be cool to pull the pods off and wrap them by themselves. I wonder if they have a brushed aluminum vinyl. Would be a cool option rather than painting them.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

trixx said:


> :heart:


Lake silver with a matte clear?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Chrome Wrap!! (it's actaully available from 3m in their 1080 series now too)



















and I just had to find an excuse to pose that car... I almost jizzed when I saw these pics


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

These are my fav TT pics, in the last one you can see how the owner faded that dark paint with OEM lake silver.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

and looks like there acutally is a pink wrapped TT 










matte white wrap



















local car wrapped in di-noc










one of my favorite custom resprays


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5847381-Anyone-get-pics-of-the-Camo-R32

http://www.dipmyride.net/blog/category/whole-car/

http://pinterest.com/pin/372884044117493026/


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

20v master said:


> I believe the term is arctic camo.


yeeaaaaa......



and did I see a poop brown TT? 
I saw a corrado in that color once it made me sad


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wonder if they have a brushed aluminum vinyl. Would be a cool option rather than painting them.


The Lambo is actually brushed aluminum, not chrome.:thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

That mk4 gti w the digital :thumbup:


Oh and Paris ...


----------

